# The Great Sperm Race On Channel 4 Tonite (23/3/09) 9pm



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi 
Did anyone see this programe on channel 4 tonite,
It was very good and they showed how the sperm travels and fertelizes the eggs, and they used humans to demonstrate
Zita west was also on the programme


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Just watching it now - could there be anymore things in the way of making our little miracles!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im watching it now it is fascinating isnt it !!


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I am watching it too.. it's absolutely amazing - if not slightly depressing considering how hard they say it is for *fertile* couples to fall pregnant 

Pocket Rocket xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah pocketrocket i totally agree with u hun


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

These are the links to it, for those who did not see it

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race/articles/extra-science-footage
(click to watch the video)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race/articles/the-great-sperm-race-review-paper

http://www.channel4.com/microsites/G/TGSR/PDF/Great-Sperm-Race.pdf

It is suprizing that out of the millions of sperms ejaculated only one makes it to the final destination.
Also they suggested to have sex at least 3times a week, as unejeculated sperms are no good and can kill off the good one, is this correct!!


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi All

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm so sorry to have missed it but will check out those links thanks!
I can't believe that bit about the unejaculated sperms killing off the good ones - never heard of that - does anyone know if it's true?!

Susiex


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, we watched it, although I got a bit bored and went to bed towards the end of the programme  . There wasn`t anything in the programme that me and DH hadn`t known about already... But, it was a good way of explaining how natural conception happens.

I liked it how ZW cracked an egg over a bowl and explained how and why our excretions during the fertile time happen and how it`s the optimum time for the sperm to enter the uterus.



PocketRocket said:


> if not slightly depressing considering how hard they say it is for *fertile* couples to fall pregnant
> 
> Pocket Rocket xx


I agree!! That was one of the reasons I probably got bored!  
They should have added the words "*under NORMAL circumstances*" to the programme!!!!!  



Choice4 said:


> Also they suggested to have sex at least 3times a week, as unejeculated sperms are no good and can kill off the good one, is this correct!!


Yes it`s true!! Optimum sperm is produced when men ejaculate ONCE every 2-3 days. Waiting only for the fertile period to ejaculate does not increase our chances in getting pregnant, it actually decreases it!! Reason being the longer the sperm remains in the testes the more cramped and stuffy it gets in there, eg. as being on a cramped tube  , and as a result not a good environment for the sperm to be in!!!

Also, ejaculating too frequently is also not optimum for the sperm!!! They need sufficient time to reach maturity. These are the reasons why when before having ECs we are told that not more than or less than 2-5 days abstinence is a must!!!

Also want to add, the reason female body`s immune system kills off most of the sperm entering the uterus is probably to make sure that ONLY the fastest, healthiest and strongest sperm enter the fallopian tubes where there aren`t any cells that can kill them off and they can reach the egg in peace 

Roses xxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

Watched the programme too, thought it was really good.

Must admit was sat there thinking of how many 'hurdles' the spermies have to contend with!    

Anyway, back to it!   

Sarah x


----------



## Monstermunch (Mar 3, 2009)

DH and I watched it and both commented that if thats what the poor sperms have to go through its no surprise its so bloody difficult to fall pregnant!! 

Also made us laugh at certain points which we haven't done re TTC for ages!! So at least thats one positive!!


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

DH and I really enjoyed watching it...very entertaining!



Monstermunch said:


> Also made us laugh at certain points which we haven't done re TTC for ages!! So at least thats one positive!!


I agree I laughed out loud at some points


----------



## alley73 (May 24, 2008)

OH dear god, will i ever get my surprise BFP?  after watching this i think not   


ever hopeful 
  alley xoxo


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think if one is doing ivf, then go for ICSI if you can afford it(even if there is no MF problem)
With icsi a good sperm is injected directly into good eggs and this avoids all the swiming of the sperms to fertlize the egg. And eliminates the bad sperms such as those with 2 heads and 2 tails fertilizing and destroying our good eggs.
In this way you get better fertilization and more embryos if posssible you can freeze them.
In Usa, they use mostly icsi all the time

This programme was an eye opener!!!


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

What a great programme but how depressing, no wonder its so hard to conceive and it didn't fill me with much hope, it totally blow the theory out of the water that sperm can live for a few days in the womans body!!!!!  Sorry to seem so negative but thats how it left me feeling


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought it was a fantastic programme, lighthearted but very informative and TBH I think it would be good to be shown in schools...

But as others have said - how on earth does anyone get pregnant? Its a miracle!

DH had 2 swimmers in his first sample as opposed to the 250million required - if one of them reached 'Fallopia' on their own they should be hailed as the worlds greatest sperm in history and perhaps have a monument or statue built in their honour..

I just wonder if anyone watched a programme on 4 today directed  at children called KNK SEX (or something like that) good god it was tripe.


----------

